
Show HN: Custom Remote Job Alerts - Jthink
https://www.producthunt.com/posts/custom-remote-job-alerts
======
Jthink
Hi all

I currently run a remote job board called Remote Circle.

Until now, we've had a single email go out every week which we call the
"bulletin". Everybody got the same email, no customisation whatsoever. Pretty
rubbish.

Custom job alerts has been on our roadmap for a while but we've taken our time
on getting it built because it seemed like such a big task and we wanted to
focus on other areas, like getting more jobs. Other remote job boards offered
more personalised job alerts, but in our eyes they still weren't personal
enough. Being able to get job alerts by job category still isn't enough when
looking at remote jobs. We wanted our alerts to be as flexible as our site.
It's this level of customisation that our users have come to love us for and
we wanted that to be replicated in our job alerts. So our job alerts are
actually just as customisable as search on Remote Circle is. As always, we
will only send you jobs from companies that are hiring in your Timezone. On
top of that, you can also specify:

    
    
      Which job category you would like to see jobs from  
    
     What type of jobs you want (permanent, contract or part-time)  
    

️ ️ Which keywords you want the jobs to include e.g. "javascript" or
"translation"

And even what company you would like to receive jobs from. For example, you
might only want jobs from Buffer and nobody else

And of course you can decide to receive these alerts in your inbox every week
or every weekday(we don't bother you on weekends).

It's super easy to add your job alert too. Just search for jobs on Remote
Circle as you normally would and then hit the Create alert button, the alert
will be created for your current search parameters. Choose your email
frequency(week/weekday) and your done.

And that's it!

We hope this will make it even easier to find remote jobs so that you don't
need to keep coming back to Remote Circle to check for updates. Instead, you
get the alert and can be first to apply.

If you have any feedback, please just let me know.

Thanks!

